# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل كتاب الأربعين الودعانية لأبي نصر محمد بن علي ابن ودعان الموصلي

## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

الاخوة الكرام وفقكم الله لطاعته ومرضاته بعد انقطاع طويل عن تحميل نفائس تراثنا العظيم من مخطوط اسلافنا الكرام سأبدا بتوفيق الله وعونه باتحافكم بما أفضل الله به علينا من خيره وبركته فله وحده سبحانه الحمد والمنة وترقبوا قريبا ما يسركم
وجزى الله عنا خير الجزاء من كان سببا في توصيلها الينا وتيسيرها ومخطوطة اليوم هي :
كتاب الأربعين الودعانية	
لأبي نصر محمد بن علي ابن ودعان الموصلي

بيانات المخطوط :
=======اسم المخطوط :كتاب الأربعين الودعانية	
اسم المؤلف :أبو نصر محمد بن علي بن عبيد الله بن أحمد بن صالح بن سليمان ابن ودعان الموصلي
رقم المخطوط : Ms. or. 384d
عدد الاوراق : 33
الحالة : تام   كامل 
مصدر المخطوط :  مكتبة جامعة لايبزيك / المانيا 
ملاحظات: الكتاب مطبوع 
تاريخ النسخ: 
اسم الناسخ : 
ملاحظات :   الاربعون الودعانية طبعت بتحقيق علي الحلبي المكتب الإسلامي بيروت 1987م , ويتميز المخطوط بشرح لمفردات الاحاديث ولا تغفل عن كلام العلماء وحفاظ الحديث حول هذه الاربعين
فائدة :قال القاري في موضوعاته : قال الجلال السيوطي في الذيل : إن الأحاديث الودعانية لا يصح فيها حديث مرفوع على هذا النسق بهذه الأسانيد ، وإنما يصح منها ألفاظ يسيرة وإن كان كلا منها حسنا وموعظة فليس كل ما هو حق حديثا بل عكسه وهي مسروقة سرقها ابن ودعان من واضعها زيد بن رفاعة ، ويقال إنه الذي وضع رسائل إخوان الصفا وكان من أجهل خلق الله تعالى في الحديث وأقلهم حياءا وأجرأهم على الكذب ، قال الصغاني:  أول هذه الودعانية كأن الموت فيها على غيرنا كتب....
تحميل المخطوط : 
الرابط الأول    /    الرابط الثاني 
ــــــــــــــ
اعط مجانا كما تأخذ مجانا
اللهم اعط منفقا خلفا
اللهم اعط ممسكا تلفا
موقع خزانة التراث العربي / إصدارات قديمة ونادرة
موقع إسنادنا / مدونة الأثبات والفهارس والمشيخات
موقع سلسلة المصطفى من المخطوطات العربية والإسلامية المرتبة والمفهرسة

----------

